# u pick the pitch size for 4 blade stainless steel



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like you need to talk to the builder.
Contact CustomGheenoe and find out what they recommend.
They've probably had every combination of prop, motor and gheenoe
go through the shop at one time or another.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

whatever pitch stops the carb from leaking should work fine


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> whatever pitch stops the carb from leaking


are you thinking pine pitch?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > whatever pitch stops the carb from leaking
> 
> 
> are you thinking pine pitch?


 ;D ;D ;D Smartazzes.............I already had the propeller for my merc 15 4-stroke...I just want to know how much you guys' knowledge about the props.  

I have 3 stainless steel propellers to play with 

I just want to know how u guys do the math........with diameter, pitch, blade, rake and cupping.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

showoff... ;D

Honest answer, I would have to do test rides with a tach and gps
until I found best speed/rpm/jackplate height combination.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> showoff... ;D
> 
> Honest answer, I would have to do test rides with a tach and gps
> until I found best speed/rpm/jackplate height combination.


E-actly!


----------

